# 7.1 or 5.1 surround lightning soundtrack??



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's a good one! Do any of you know of a 5.1 of better even a 7.1 lightning soundtrack? I've got a multi channel delay wired up w/ simple color organs for the non delayed light output w/ pre-amp gain for each channel so there's no loss from the split. My stepping stone I'm stumbling over is...you guessed it...audio! Can anyone plz help on this one?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Decrepit Desecr8shun said:


> Here's a good one! Do any of you know of a 5.1 of better even a 7.1 lightning soundtrack? I've got a multi channel delay wired up w/ simple color organs for the non delayed light output w/ pre-amp gain for each channel so there's no loss from the split. My stepping stone I'm stumbling over is...you guessed it...audio! Can anyone plz help on this one?


I'd guess that none of us are using multi channel surround sound to control a bunch color organs. Therefore...we don't know a source for a better soundtrack. I don't.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I would recommend an audio digital signal processor (DSP), you can take the stereo feed from most of the common lightning sound tracks and play with the delays and filters in the DSP to create the effect you are looking for.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, I just looked, and all the lightning tracks I have on my hard drive are monaural - not even stereo! If you had stereo tracks, you could use Dolby Pro Logic decoding to simulate surround.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

*Thnx 4 the help guys.*

Well thanks anyway,I appreciate everyone looking. Guess it will run 2 channel until next year. When I'm not so busy on working up the new scene and starting school tomorrow(yeah,@ 36 I'm finally going back! Glass ceilings are a b*tch!) I'll post a how to on the multi-channel thunder & lightning and I'll have 2 get the encoders to make it all work. Anyone interested?


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

bradbaum said:


> I would recommend an audio digital signal processor (DSP), you can take the stereo feed from most of the common lightning sound tracks and play with the delays and filters in the DSP to create the effect you are looking for.


Wish it were that easy,I'm developing the machine 4 7.1 optimally. Multi channel so I can place them outside the yard in the trees so they shadow cast. Amplification is somewhat of a problem as the runs of speaker wire will be long w/4 12'' subs in the mix around the perimeter as well. What I'm looking 4 is rumbles that move across the sound field past apparent line of sight & the only way 2 accomplish that is full 7.1 encoded thunder. Thanx 4 the suggestion tho,but I'm only a hand full of hrs from completion.


----------

